# Big Thank You for New Team Members



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2009)

Please join me in thanking the following new team members for joining the TechPowerup! F@H Team.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 14, 2009)

+1


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2009)

Absolutely Buck, big thanks to everyone who has recently joined


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome and thanks all!!  You've now been introduced to the crack equivalent in the computer world.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 14, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> You've now been introduced to the crack equivalent in the computer world.



+1!!!!! Welcome all!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Welcome and thanks all!!  You've now been introduced to the crack equivalent in the computer world.


OMG, El Fiendo has competition for sig worthy posts!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 14, 2009)

I am honored to dedicate my 9800 GT 24/7 to a great forum for a great cause (and stomping out our close rival that is HWC).


----------



## bogmali (Oct 14, 2009)

Sweet numbers guys and thank you for folding


----------



## Bundy (Oct 14, 2009)

many thanks guys - welcome.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome ..



Buck your link has a error in your sig area at the start of it
http://http//forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=67


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Buck your link has a error in your sig area at the start of it
> http://http//forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=67


Fixed. This is what happens when you mess with your sig...


----------

